# Growth Hormone (GH): how much and when?



## redflash (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been reading up on GH/HGH all over the place and am picking up conflicting messages about what dose to take and when.  As you'd expect, I'm keen to maximise the benefits and minimise the side-effects particularly any impact on endogenous (natural) GH production.

1) First suggestion is 2iu every morning and an extra 2iu just after training (on training days only of course).

2) Second is 2iu morning and 2iu afternoon during the week (Mon-Fri) with nothing at the weekends.

Any experiences of what works best?  I am more interested in gaining mass than losing fat - though both at the same time would be nice!

3) I also see posts saying don't take for more than a couple of months and others saying you have to take for at least 3 months to see any benefit.  Well, clearly if you take the same amount of stuff every day for longer you're going to see more benefit, but is this saying that it's better to spread whatever you have over a longer period?  Or just take more? If it's the latter, I could have worked that out!

To fix a variable, let's say I have a fixed amount of 500iu (5 boxes of 10 vials each containing 10iu of GH) and I train four days a week.  What's the best way of taking this?  100 days (just over 14 weeks) at 5iu every day, half in the morning, half in the afternoon?  50 days on then a break of x days then the other 50?  4iu per day Mon-Fri only (20iu per week) for 25 weeks (almost 6 months)?

I'd appreciate any recommendations, particulary from people who've tried different approaches.  Thanks,

Redflash


----------



## Cane (Mar 5, 2009)

Does HGH need PCT? just curious


----------



## redflash (Mar 6, 2009)

Cane said:


> Does HGH need PCT? just curious



No.


----------



## Cane (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## redflash (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone there?  Anyone want to share how often they take their GH and for how long without a break?


----------



## antonyman (Mar 9, 2009)

I just start to use HGH. i feel great! take 4iu a day morning


----------



## Hench (Mar 9, 2009)

antonyman said:


> I just start to use HGH. i feel great! take 4iu a day morning



Did that guy Chrito get banned?

Antonyman posts a lot like chrito did. They seem to talk the same. And give the same shit advice.


----------



## keithbigblade (Mar 10, 2009)

antonyman said:


> I just start to use HGH. i feel great! take 4iu a day morning



Where does a person get hgh. I have been looking for sites online and it seems that they all have some very expensive ways to get your money without knowing what you are getting is real. Any suggestions.


----------



## redflash (Mar 11, 2009)

Please can I have my thread back?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 12, 2009)

redflash said:


> Any experiences of what works best?  I am more interested in gaining mass than losing fat



Well, for the most you can get out of GH for mass would be to combine it together with insulin and test.  Yes...this can be very dangerous and possibly fatal if done incorrectly.  I can't stress this enough.  There is a great deal of science that goes into this.  I won't get into all the details, but I'll try and sum it up.

For fat loss and tone, 3-4iu eod works fine...the older you are the less you need.  When I used it for fat loss, I got the same results using it eod as I did ed.  And you save some $$ by doing so.

For mass, 10iu GH 3X a week PWO (via *IM*), combined with slin.  For even better results, it's best to have some test running in your system as well.  This is not for the amateur.  Run a search for "gavin's protocol" in regard to GH/SLIN/IGF.  You will find a lot of info there.  He uses IGF as well, but that's your call.  Some have used his protocol without IGF and had fantastic results as well.

If you don't want to mess with slin, 6-7iu eod will add some mass.  Nothing like it would together with slin, but you'll bulk up.  

All the doses I suggested above can vary, pending the fact if you are using pharm grade GH or Chinese coin-toss crap.

If you decide to run over 4iu, I would take half bright and early in the AM, and the other half early afternoon.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## redflash (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Victor, much appreciated.  I'll track down Gavin's protocol and tailor it - not planning on going down the slin route for the reasons you mention.

I'm surprised you suggest you need less with age - I would have thought given lower natural production you'd need more...

All the best,

Flash


----------

